# These "S" a few of my favorite things...



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Shaving with a brand new razor.

Completely clear sky at night with minimal light pollution.

The first sip of the first cup of (quality) coffee in the morning. 

Hearing my son or my significant other breathe as they sleep peacefully. 

Catching a whiff, on those rare occasions, of someone wearing the brand of perfume my mother wore when I was young.

A bed that my body's warmed to just the right temperature on a chilly night or early morning.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Rainy days where I can snuggle up in bed with hot tea, a book/internet access and my beagle puppy 

Hot tea.

The texture of really soft fabrics.

Wearing my favorite pajamas.

Walking on grass barefoot


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

SKYRIM

10char


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

sandcastles
shiny things


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

roaming hardware stores and book stores. I can browse for hours in either, though these probably have some N involved.

the crackle of the spine and the smell of a new book as I open it for the first time

clean sheets


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

Freshly brushed teeth. 
The warmth of a bon fire. 
Listening to a piece of music being played by a friend.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

redmanXNTP said:


> Shaving with a brand new razor.
> 
> Completely clear sky at night with minimal light pollution.
> 
> ...





DeductiveReasoner said:


> Rainy days where I can snuggle up in bed with hot tea, a book/internet access and my beagle puppy
> 
> Hot tea.
> 
> ...


To quote my 10th grade history teacher, "AHH!" That's the sound she made when someone answered something correctly. She would climb on the podium and everything. Pretty sure she was an ENxP.


----------



## Polo (Oct 2, 2011)

Hm...

I love the stars at night out in the country, and the amount of light the moon gives out.

Going into antique stores and good toy stores. 

The steam when pouring boiling water for tea.

Listening to music for the first time in a while, or listening to one of your old favorite songs after a few years.

And obviously: the smell of books. New and old.


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

A strong and cooling breeze on a warm day.

The sound of waves as they crash on the ocean.

Dramatic lighting.

Soap that smells like the bubble bath solution my grandma always had when I stayed with her.

Driving at night.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

The smell of a bakery

The smell of sauteeing onions or garlic (or both)

A young child's hysterical laughter

the smell of pipe tobacco, both as cut and as smoked

The look, smell and feel of new leather bindings and covers on books, attache cases, etc.


----------



## Dimensional Transition (Sep 12, 2011)

-The smell of pipe tobacco ^
-Holding hands
-The smell of coffee
-Hugging
-Holding a fresh cup of tea in your hands on a sunday morning, home alone, in the winter
-The sun shining through your window in the spring, while folk music plays in the background
-The sound that ropes on a ship make
-The smell of weed
-Touching my face when I haven't shaved for 1 or 2 days, and listening to the fine, sandpaper-y sound it makes
-The smell of new drawing equipment such as pencils, fineliners, paper, etc...


Now I think of it, I'm horribly cliché with these types of things, heh.


----------



## Phayle (Dec 14, 2011)

-The feel of brand new, high thread count sheets XD
-They way my dog's ears smell
-The taste of that first cup of coffee in the morning

Hmm, I thought this would be an easy topic with which to break out of my habitual lurking, but I could only come up with three :-/


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

The smell of...
rain
freshly mown grass
bread, warm from the oven
saddle soap and warm leather
clean hay
sweaty horse
full-bodied, dry red wine
my lover's shirt

The taste of...
wild persimmons after the first hard frost
just picked strawberries
povitica
dark chocolate
red wine
sourdough bread
Bernheim wheat whiskey
good, French pressed coffee

The sound of...
the wind in the trees when I'm alone in the woods
my lover's voice
my daughter's laughter
tight vocal harmonies
cello music


The sight of...
horse and rider in harmony
unbroken field of snow
downtown lights reflecting on the river
lively blue eyes
humorous brown eyes
mountain vistas
my dog playing tag with the cats

The feel of...
a horse moving beneath me
singing
snuggling
warm bath
fluffy pajamas straight from the dryer


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

The sound of backgammon being played on a good board.


----------



## Van (Dec 28, 2009)

Hardcover books without the jackets.
Being in bed when the weather outside is absolutely raging mad.
Listening to a piece of great music with your eyes closed so nothing else in the world exists.


----------



## kristle (Oct 21, 2010)

The thrill of speeding on an open road on a hot, summer night with the windows down. The safety of the dark, the warmth of the breeze, the silence of the night. No one but the stars above to judge me.

Sunbathing. The rhythmic splash of lapping water, the penetrating warmth of sunshine, the solitude of closed eyes.

Racing my horse. The suffocating wind in my face, the pull of power beneath me, the drained ability of my muscles to hold him back. Breathing the mixture of dirt and sweat in the air.

The respite of a chilled drink on a sweltering day. The condensation on the glass trickling down the inside of my wrist as the cool liquid flows a traceable path into my belly.


----------



## JiminyCrick (Dec 18, 2011)

The "outside" smell that lingers on my cat.
The first bite of fresh bread and butter.
The sound of a pop can opening.
Walking outside when it is about to rain/storm.
The smell after you blow out a candle, it reminds me of birthday cake.


----------



## Polo (Oct 2, 2011)

I have really good vision. I never knew it until about a year ago - I thought it was just seeing, and I'd never really contemplated what it would be like to not see very well. I make a daily (at the very least weekly) effort to notice little details, like the crispness of my depth perception when looking at leaves and the way they swish in the wind, and how the other branches and sky behind them blurr out of focus. I enjoy ... experiencing sight. I try to remember that there are many people that don't get to see (or saw and lost the ability) and I want to appreciate it. It's such a simple thing that it can get overlooked so easily.


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

redmanXNTP said:


> The sound of backgammon being played on a good board.


Does this sound have a particular association with it?


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

ChanceyRose said:


> Does this sound have a particular association with it?


Recreation/leisure with people I like? I'm pretty sure it's just esthetics. The sounds of the checkers chinking together and the muffled sound of the dice being shaken in the cups and then cast tumbling out onto the soft felt board has always been pleasant to me.


----------

